
I took a pay cut for a more meaningful job; it was nothing like I expected - acl777
https://www.fastcompany.com/90308995/i-took-a-huge-paycut-for-a-more-meaningful-job
======
jimrhods23
"Quitting her job meant she could spend more time with her daughter and offset
some of her childcare expenses, but it also required her to make lifestyle
changes"

There are many women that have this same sentiment. Which is why there will
always be a pay disparity. I don't think it's a bad thing, but it's not
related to sexism or women intentionally getting paid less.

